# best fish



## ghost shrimp (Feb 2, 2008)

whats the best freshwater that you can breed for lots of profit if you have limited space and budget


----------



## lagniappe (Jan 11, 2008)

Angelfish or guppies !

Especially guppies if you have limited resources .
Imported angelfish are usually in poor condition so those bred locally are always in demand by lfs's . 


Just be sure that you can legaly breed tropical fish to sell in your state .
In my state , I can import fish to wholesale but it is unlawfull to breed them . The reason is that there is no aquaculture legislation in place to govern this type of practice here .


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I had a book called Angelfish for Profit from many many years ago - I could have sworn it was on my bookshelf but I cannot locate it at the moment  
I would suggest it if you are interested. It was an old book, but twenty years ago when it came out, it was worth a read


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

These guys have it for a buck and a half: 
http://www.fishbookstore.com/product_info.php?products_id=300


----------



## Galibore (Feb 20, 2008)

ghost shrimp said:


> whats the best freshwater that you can breed for lots of profit if you have limited space and budget


Hi Shrimp,

Where are you from?

If you are aiming for profitability, I would suggest you try indigenous species. The reason is quite simple really. Indigenous species won't need a big heating bill to be kept. Then aim for the export market. The problem is ofcourse that with tropical countries, the guys can literally toss in a pair of anything in the pool in their gardens and it will breed. So it is difficult to compete with those exporters as they have very little costs.

Other than that your question is a bit like asking how can become a millionaire quickly without putting in a lot of effort 

Good luck!


----------



## ghost shrimp (Feb 2, 2008)

Well hey, who wouldn't want that!


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

Breeding fish is very very easy... raising fry to a salable size quickly, cheaply, and without deformities or stunting... difficult and very very very labor intensive.

of course, for the local breeder, angelfish would be a great way to start. 

if you want a good price, never sell your culls ('cause the LFS will want everything for the cull price) and don't overcrowd in grow-out tanks (this will lead to fin deformities and less value for your fish)


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

oh yeah, one more thing... limited space is not conducive to growing fish... sorry.

shrimp may be an option worth concidering...


----------



## mitcore (Apr 7, 2008)

bristle nose sucker fish are a great money maker
people always want those


----------



## gookaluda (May 8, 2008)

I have asked the same question concerning cichlids. If you buy a good stran of something with alot of wild in them, they sell really good. There are quite a few cichlids selling on ebay from $15-40!!!


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

I would start with Angel fishes, or Guppies, there both are easy to raise, and are a good start.

If you want to take it further, and you have more experience with raising fish fry, then you can move onto cichlids, tetras, and oscars.

I hope to have a male and female angel fish, so then I can get them to have babies, and I will put them in my 200 gallon tank  there they will be as big as a 2 dollar coin. 

If you want to sell smaller angels then I suggest you sell them at a low price like 10 cents for 10 small angels, or a dozen for 1.20. 

Guppies I would sell cheaper, like 10 cents for 20 small ones  or 10 cents each like the Angels, but most people don't sell the guppies for 10 cents each unless your a money grubber which will corrupt your mind..

So if your thinking of starting with raising fishes, just try with Guppies, or Angels, if you have one of them in your tank, try and identify which ones are male or female.

I hope that helps  and if you need anymore help.. please email me whenever you want, and I will make sure that I can get back to you ASAP.


----------



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

you can buy egg sacs off ebay cheaply...

50,000 eggs for $5 sounds like a good investment oppertunity?


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

BigBrownTank said:


> you can buy egg sacs off ebay cheaply...
> 
> 50,000 eggs for $5 sounds like a good investment oppertunity?



Wow. I could just sell them for less or more money O_O

Money is nearly everything these days..


----------

